# Good Weekend on the Ohio



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Fished about 8 hrs on Saturday and 5 hrs on Sunday. Caught 17 flatheads, all 12-24 pds w/ the biggest going 40. The river was showing herself on Saturday w/ very strong current and LOTS of debris of the big variety! But after dropping 12-14 feet Saturday into Sunday the bite never slowed down.

And to make a good weekend even better, Sunday we were able to rescue a deer that had been stranded on some drift under the front of a barge.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

nice cat,good story about the deer with pics too.Good way to end a weekend.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

How did you rescure her, would love to hear the whole story. Look's like some good fishin'!


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

there were 2 empty barges tied closest to the bank w/ a full barge being on the river side of the empty ones. we thought if we could get her to get back in the water we could help her along to the bank. wish it would have been that easy!lol 
we pulled up to the drift, which was a little hairy being under a barge w/ all of the current. we got to within feet of her when she made a break for the full barge, instead of the water. she got up on the barge and started running down the edge and got halfway down and fell in the water between the 2 barges, which was only a space of maybe a foot. now we really had to help her because she was pinned between the 2 and if the shifted she was in a bad way.
so we tied off the the barge and got over to her. at this point she just had her head out of the water. so we got a rope around her neck and one around her back legs. we able to grab ahold of her and lift her up, but as soon as she came free of the barge the fight was on! we were able then to get the ropes tight and pull her to the water side of the barge. once she realized we were not trying to hurt her and we were getting her out from between the barges she calmed down. we then let her down into the water and she immediately started swimming, but not to the bank 50yrds away, she picked the bank that was a 1/4 mile away!
we got into the boat and followed her across just to make sure she didnt get tired or caught up in the drift. it was kinda funny bc she kept turning her head and looking at us, as if to make sure we were coming! when she got to the other side she ran into the brush and stopped and just watched us until we drove off. 

i hate to interfere w/ nature, but it was so sorry looking, w/ her trying to take a step and falling thru clear to her belly. if we didnt try and help she probably would have drowned anyway. we thought about calling the game warden, but it would have taken them days to figure out whose jurisdiction it was!

after all of this we anchored on our next spot and within 30 mins we caught a 12, 18, 16, 40, so i guess all things work out in the end!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice story, thanks for sharing. Just goes to show what comes around goes around


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Great report guys, Ya ever feel like Mother nature rewarded you guys for job well done?? Down here in Cinci the river is still holding at flood stage, no way was I taking the boat out in those conditions, now if it drops 12-14 feet, then we're talking!!!!

Salmonid


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Way to go guys. Congrades on the fine fishing.Can`t wait for the river to drop around here also.Been a good time on the water if you can find a ramp open. Will see you all sometime this summer. Are you`s coming to the Madison Classic on the 28TH AND 29TH of June. Randy


----------



## outdoorsman45601 (Aug 2, 2007)

im tellin ya...even tho the sun just about killed us i had a blast...even the deer rescue...feels good to get back down and get some fishing in...now just have to get my boat out and head down...lol


----------



## LWS (May 28, 2008)

Great story and pics! Im really glad you took the time to help the deer... I work on Tug in the Cattletsburg harbor ( mile 315 ).. it was lucky the current didnt take her under the drift and barge.. and even more lucky you showed up!


----------

